# Recommend a Gym Baggot Street Area?



## Locke (20 Oct 2010)

Hi All,

My job is moving from IFSC to Baggot Street over the next month. I am in a gym in IFSC which I will have to leave as it's too much of a distance from the new work place.

Can any one recommend a good gym in the Baggot Street area?

Many thanks,
Locke


----------



## bren1916 (21 Oct 2010)

There's one just off Lwr Baggot St. (Toners Pub corner) which I've heard good things about but can't remember the name.


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2010)

Thanks bren1916


----------



## elcato (27 Oct 2010)

There is a Jackie Skelly gym on Shelbourne road which is not far away.


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2010)

Thanks elcato, will have a gander at that.


----------



## jacobean (27 Oct 2010)

This place is just around the corner from Baggot Street on Pembroke Street:

[broken link removed]


----------



## AlbacoreA (28 Oct 2010)

You'd get to IFSC in about 10 mins on Dublin Bike? Not that I'm saying do that, but its not a big distance away. Theres also sportsco which ins't far, again on a bike.

http://www.sportsco.ie/index.html


----------



## Locke (28 Oct 2010)

thanks jacobean, will have a look into them.

thanks albacorea, IFSC wouldn't suit. Need somewhere close by for lunch. Sports Co ould be too much of a trek (living in Dunshaughlin and get bus from Store Street)


----------



## AlbacoreA (28 Oct 2010)

Cycle in and you won't need to go to the gym.


----------



## Locke (28 Oct 2010)

Ehhhhhh...I'll put that one on the back burner!


----------



## AlbacoreA (28 Oct 2010)

Its about 35k which I'm guessing is about 90 min cycle. Since my 15k commute takes me 45mins. Not something I'd do daily though... 

This is the place on Baggot St near the baggot in.


----------



## Complainer (28 Oct 2010)

Are you sure you really need a gym? You'll see lots of people running around Herbert Park or along the Dodder banks at lunchtime.


----------



## Locke (28 Oct 2010)

Hi Complainer, problem would be the shower facilities afterwards. I am so used to gymming it ay lunch it's engrained in my daily routine. If I can't find one, I would prbably to the running first thing in the morning.


----------



## Locke (28 Oct 2010)

That educogym is a more intensive (expensive) one off program where you do it for 12 weeks. Not really what i am after but thanks.


----------



## peno (23 Nov 2010)

Locke,

I'm in the eact same situation. 
Di you find anywhere close by to hit the gym at lunch?


----------

